# [Round 3] The Dark Knight vs Benjamin Button



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

Two oscar worthy films head to head.



Go. Go. Go!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd vote, but haven't seen Benjamin Button


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 1, 2009)

wtf Tropic Thunder beat Burn After Reading?


This is a hard one to decide. But I'm gonna have to go with Dark Knight. I was in pure solace when watching that movie in theaters.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> wtf Tropic Thunder beat Burn After Reading?



Yea, it was probably due to that Tropic Thunder was a summer movie with a wider audience.

I prefer Burn After Reading though.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 1, 2009)

Gah...this is fucking difficult. But Dark Knight wins. The moral was much more thought provoking/overall better than BB.

Props to BB for making it this far!


----------



## Adonis (Jan 1, 2009)

dilbot said:


> Gah...this is fucking difficult. But Dark Knight wins. The moral was much more thought provoking/overall better than BB.



I must ask: what "thought provoking" moral did you get out of The Dark Knight?


----------



## Cel (Jan 1, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I must ask: what "thought provoking" moral did you get out of The Dark Knight?



If you must ask, you never took english or sociology classes...The whole movie is filled with questions about human morality and societal roles..


----------



## Adonis (Jan 1, 2009)

Cel said:


> If you must ask, you never took english or sociology classes...The whole movie is filled with questions about human morality and societal roles..



Sounds like someone's playing pretentious art snob acting as if a good summer blockbuster flick was an intellectual study of the human condition.

Is it filled with those questions? I guess, but they're hardly handled as philosophically as you and dilbot are implying.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

I loved TDK but saying that it's moral theme was stronger than CCOBB's is ridiculous. 

Yes, TDK had a moral theme of what would a person really do if they were pushed to the limit but CCOBB's was a lot stronger. 
Curious Case of Benjamin Button asks, "what have you done with your life?" and its just so much stronger on a personal level which is why I ultimately voted for CCOBB.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 1, 2009)

Heathus commands me to vote for his movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

Voting for BB simply to vote against TDK


----------



## Legend (Jan 1, 2009)

I loved The Dark Knight.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Voting for BB simply to vote against TDK



I wish it would make it win cause BB is .0000005% better than TDK.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 1, 2009)

Just to be contrary


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 2, 2009)

Gotta go with the Batman on this one


----------



## olaf (Jan 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> I wish it would make it win cause BB is .0000005% better than TDK.


that

and shirtless Brad Pit


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 2, 2009)

I never seen BB but it doesn't matter cos Dark Knight is much better.

Dark, moody film along with awesome Joker, nothing said..


----------



## dilbot (Jan 2, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I must ask: what "thought provoking" moral did you get out of The Dark Knight?



I never said it was great (but nothing short of a good moral), just a better "question" to ask the audience than BB. The ending with BB left me with a "that's it?". My first impression of the movie was the phrase "What a pity that youth must be wasted on the young". Obviously the ending was more shallow than what I thought it would have been.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

Madonna said:


> that
> 
> and shirtless Brad Pit



Christian Bale takes off his shirt too.


----------



## olaf (Jan 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> Christian Bale takes off his shirt too.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jan 3, 2009)

The Dark Knight


----------



## hyakku (Jan 4, 2009)

...did someone really try to justify their vote for the Dark knight by saying it presented better arguments for moral and societal roles?

I know the dark knight will win, but in the Oscar's im pretty sure Benjamin is gonna win. I've actually SEEN both movies (gasp) and as cool as TDK was Benjamin button is in a different league.

And how exactly did you expect it to end? I believe in the book he commits suicide, and this is one instance where I'm actually satisfied they didn't end it like the book did.

Remember, life is defined not by minutes, but by moments.

You can be as mad as a mad dog at the way things went, you could swear; curse the fates, but when it comes to the end, you have to let go.

The captain was such a fucking awesome character.

AGH how can anyone say TDK was BETTER than BB? It might have been really cool but BETTER?? Absurd.

Edit: Fucked up the original tagline, it should be life is definite not by minutes, but  by moments.


----------



## Shintiko (Jan 4, 2009)

hyakku said:


> ...did someone really try to justify their vote for the Dark knight by saying it presented better arguments for moral and societal roles?
> 
> I know the dark knight will win, but in the Oscar's im pretty sure Benjamin is gonna win. I've actually SEEN both movies (gasp) and as cool as TDK was Benjamin button is in a different league.
> 
> ...



Yes it is ridiculous.  Most people that vote for the The Dark Knight probably haven't seen Benjamin Button.  Unfortunately blind favoritism tends to win these kinds of polls.  I mean History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi won over Vagabond for manga of the month despite being average and cliche while everything about Vagabond is on another level.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2009)

Totally agree. BB was a great film. I love both films almost equally, but CCOBB is definately better in an Academy sense.


----------



## hyakku (Jan 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Totally agree. BB was a great film. I love both films almost equally, but CCOBB is definately better in an Academy sense.



Thats exactly how i feel, I hate having to audibly say it, but BB was the "better" movie, the dark knight was just sick as shit, making it a very hard comparison. However, I think two things made batman slightly less excellent:

1. it's bound by superhero movie law, meaning it's gotta focus on the main villian (s) and the struggle the hero goes through, no matter how well done it is, it's always a very similar formula to other super hero movies, not that that's a  bad thing as TDK proved.

2. I would have to say that besides Heath ledger, I prever all of BB's actors (wait, and blanchett was kind of eh sometimes) over TDK's, I felt they had to be alot more dynamic, especially because of Benjamin's unique nature. Plus, who couldn't like the guy that got struck seven times?

In the end, Benjamin appeals to a wider audience, everyone from me, my sister, my cousin, grandmother and aunt loved benjamin button, whereas it would be a chore to get like two of them to go and see it.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2009)

No, it's not that. It's just that every movie is different, so it all can't be a drama that focuses on just the main character. So it's not that TDK has a major villain its just that the theme CCOBB express is just so much stronger and personal then TDK.

Both of their themes are wonderful in my opinion, its just CCOBB's that is the strongest of the two.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2009)

Glad we all can accept another's opinion. There is no fact on which is better, batman can be better then BB in someones eyes and for them that is right. I saw both and easily think Batman is better. Didn't really like BB all that much but i can see why people might. Not my type of movie though and for that reason alone batman is better to me. Not fact of course that batman is better, but an opinion.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 4, 2009)

i think it should be "NF's biggest movie of 08" and not "best". i don't know if there were any preliminaries for this or something but slumdog millionaire, the wrestler, frost/nixon, revolutionary road aren't even on the list

anyway between these, i go with BB. even though i had a lot of problems with it


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2009)

Barely anybody saw those movies when we had the preliminaries. The only movies mentioned were the blockbusters or had a wide range of audience. =\


----------



## ~L~ (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think i can vote  

Although Benjamin Button was too slow pace for my taste in the beginning but it's truly quite a touching movie ;_; and what else is there to say about TDK that has not been said already? 

Edit : lulz just realized i can't vote even if i wanted to


----------

